# Fuel Injection Cleaner



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

When should I run a bottle through my 335? Or... should I even do it? I currently have 8,500 miles on my car, and used to do it regularly in my old car.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

a bottle of seafoam every oil change is what the doctor orders :thumbup:


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I wouldn't seafoam it


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just plan on running techron through it.


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

I run a bottle of Redline Fuel Injector cleaner every 3,000 miles (I change my oil every 7,500). So far no problems and it seems to work (but then again I am at 15,000).


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Techron, Regane Gumout or Redline. They all do the job well enough.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Injector cleaner on a DI motor does nothing. Save your money. If the cleaner has alcohol in it, it will damage the seals in the DI pump over time.


----------

